# new predator trapper



## jfgb1979 (Feb 16, 2007)

hello every one ,i have visited several forums and this is the best one so i registerd,im just starting on trapping, the reason is cause were loosing stock to predators,im form texas but my family down in mexico are having problems with predators,so my tapping is going to be down in old mexico,i dont know but i think that it might be easy cause no one hunts or trapp over there so the predators are not trap or call smart,i might be wrong but something is killing our stock and no its not the "chupacabra", i bought 6 duke #3 taps and in going to modifie them,i have not heard good things about duke but im goimg to give them a try after i modifide them,any input will help on what type of modife work best for this traps, im also going to be snareing under fence,i saw on a forum that vanilla waffer atrract coyote is this true ,has any one try this ?i will put pics of mexican predators here as soon as i trap them


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome! :beer: I'm not a Duke user myself, and most on here know my feelings towards them, so I'll save that (for now :wink: )

I dunno.....sounds like you may have a whole batch of "goat suckers" down there. I'm thinking an all expenses paid trip & I'll grab the .223 & come down & lend ya a hand :sniper: . Been awhile since I had any good tequila uke:

I modify all my K9 traps, baseplate, laminate the jaws, add good swivels & chains some with shocksprings, bubbleweld jawtips, and nitelatch & tune them. Dye & wax & set pan tension & they're ready to go.

What's an "average" size for a coyote down there?

Smitty


----------

